# My PC smells like something is burning?



## Super XP (Feb 6, 2012)

As you may all know I finally got my RMA'ed Corsair H100 back after a super long 60 days (Long Story). Now for some reason ever since I installed it something within my PC smells like burning. I checked everything inside my PC with a flash light and it all looks fine. 

Now is it possible for a FAN to start smelling like burn? When it's starting to die or something? The Motherboard looks great and I am only having this issue ever since I installed the H100. One of my CoolerMaster 120mm fans sort of makes a weird noise on start up then it goes away. I think that may be the issue, but not sure.

Please Advise


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 6, 2012)

Run the CPU at default clocks and remove the fan that you think is causing the problem. If the burning smell dissipates than you found your issue and you will need to get another fan.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 6, 2012)

Super XP said:


> As you may all know I finally got my RMA'ed Corsair H100 back after a super long 60 days (Long Story). Now for some reason ever since I installed it something within my PC smells like burning. I checked everything inside my PC with a flash light and it all looks fine.
> 
> Now is it possible for a FAN to start smelling like burn? When it's starting to die or something? The Motherboard looks great and I am only having this issue ever since I installed the H100. One of my CoolerMaster 120mm fans sort of makes a weird noise on start up then it goes away. I think that may be the issue, but not sure.
> 
> Please Advise



If the case can afford it cooling-wise, you could unplug the fan and see if you don't smell it anymore.

H3LLSMAN beat me to it.


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2012)

Are you running a lot of fans on 1 controller or thru one molex plug? That may cause that line to run hot and may cause an odor


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 6, 2012)

Also if you can get your nose in there carefully and see if you can pin point where the smell is coming from.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank guys, I am running 4 x 120mm fans via the H100's onboard fan controller (Push/Pull). I am also running the fans on low. My CPU temps are around 16-18C idle, but OCed and under stress testing load around 46C. Used to be around 58C though, so I assume the thermal paste setinfinally.

Tomorrow I will try what everybody suggested. Also I did stick my nose in the case, but the fans keep blowing the smell around eventually blowing out at the rear of the case.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> Are you running a lot of fans on 1 controller or thru one molex plug? That may cause that line to run hot and may cause an odor



Good point, burning smell is a sign that some component is being run outside spec. Might need to add a high amp fan controller and not run them all off the H100, if the other suggestion do not work out.


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Thank guys, I am running 4 x 120mm fans via the H100's onboard fan controller (Push/Pull). I am also running the fans on low. My CPU temps are around 16-18C idle, but OCed and under stress testing load around 46C. Used to be around 58C though, so I assume the thermal paste setinfinally.
> 
> Tomorrow I will try what everybody suggested. Also I did stick my nose in the case, but the fans keep blowing the smell around eventually blowing out at the rear of the case.



  Is there anything else running on that line? Probably a good idea to dedicate one line off the PSU just for the H100 (pump, controller, and fans)... run everything else on a separate line if that's the case.

  Don't know if that's your problem but it's a good place to start.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 6, 2012)

That suck's SuperXp, getting good advice here. Hopefully you can narrow down the problem and it aint anything serious.

YGPM


----------



## nt300 (Feb 6, 2012)

Norton makes a great point, the H100 should be on it's own dedicated power line off the PS.


----------



## Depth (Feb 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Are you running a lot of fans on 1 controller or thru one molex plug? That may cause that line to run hot and may cause an odor



I have a couple of 120mm fans on a little molex train, is this a big concern? I can make out a faint odor at the exhaust but I can't tell if it's a burny smell or if it's just that "electronics" smell.


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2012)

Depth said:


> I have a couple of 120mm fans on a little molex train, is this a big concern? I can make out a faint odor at the exhaust but I can't tell if it's a burny smell or if it's just that "electronics" smell.



I don't think a couple of fans will cause you any overload issues.... that being said, if you have odor, it should be checked. You have a lot of hardware in your case, I would check your component temps first to see if anything is running especially hot.


----------



## qubit (Feb 7, 2012)

Sometimes the chemicals given off by new components can be quite smelly, so it's possible that it's nothing more than that. My new car for example, was positively trying to fumigate me when it was new and I almost choked on it.  So much so, that I stopped by the side of the road and lifted the bonnet. That odour eventually went away.

How long ago did you fit the replacement H100? That should help us to gauge this.


----------



## Depth (Feb 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> I don't think a couple of fans will cause you any overload issues.... that being said, if you have odor, it should be checked. You have a lot of hardware in your case, I would check your component temps first to see if anything is running especially hot.



CPU, motherboard, and GPU temps are all good and the volts are within 0.07 of set value. The smell doesn't increase at 100% 64bit Linpack load so I'm assuming I'm just paranoid over the actual cost of everything in it. Am I correct in assuming a burning smell would be noticed when entering the (small) room?


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2012)

qubit said:


> Sometimes the chemicals given off by new components can be quite smelly, so it's possible that it's nothing more than that. My new car for example, was positively trying to fumigate me when it was new and I almost choked on it.  So much so, that I stopped by the side of the road and lifted the bonnet. That odour eventually went away.
> 
> How long ago did you fit the replacement H100? That should help us to gauge this.



@Qubit- I think his H100 has only been in for a week or so... just got it back from RMA (SuperXP wrote that in another thread but I don't remember which one)



Depth said:


> CPU, motherboard, and GPU temps are all good and the volts are within 0.07 of set value. The smell doesn't increase at 100% 64bit Linpack load so I'm assuming I'm just paranoid over the actual cost of everything in it. Am I correct in assuming a burning smell would be noticed when entering the (small) room?



How new is your setup? 

   As Qubit said sometimes chemicals in the components off-gas for a while. I installed a carpet in the basement when we bought our house and it took almost a week for the carpet to finish off-gassing and the smell to go away.

   Almost anything can cause an odor.... best practice would probably be to keep a watchful eye on your rig for awhile to see it gets better/worse/stays the same. It may something as simple as a little bit of dust heating up on top of your Revodrive

   You may want to be a little cautious leaving the rig on while away until you check it out a little further


----------



## Depth (Feb 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> How new is your setup?
> 
> As Qubit said sometimes chemicals in the components off-gas for a while. I installed a carpet in the basement when we bought our house and it took almost a week for the carpet to finish off-gassing and the smell to go away.
> 
> ...



Did the build in mid 2010, having swapped some components along the way, most recently I replaced a defective PSU. 

I only notice it when I shove my nose into a fan or into the case, like I said I'm probably paranoid 


My aunt woke up one morning, hit the power switch and BANG!, the fuse tripped and her computer released a small puff of smoke. Being the bright individual she is, she walked right over to the fuse box and pushed it back. BANG! With a bigger puff of smoke and a louder bang, the main fuse, rated at 63 amps/15000 watts, tripped.

I haven't experienced any burning computers but she described a very harsh smell.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2012)

O.K. I unplugged the fan which I originally though was the issue and played Left 4 Dead 2 for 1 hr with full CPU and GPU OC and with fans running on low. 

18C min and 37C Max was my CPU reading. After the 1hr I don't smell the burning to the extreme anymore, just a very faint smell. Perhaps my case now needs to be aired out or something. 

So far so good, I will continue checking for a smell just to make sure by running a intense game benchmark tomorrow after work. 

Thank you very much all for your help. 


Norton said:


> @Qubit- I think his H100 has only been in for a week or so... just got it back from RMA (SuperXP wrote that in another thread but I don't remember which one)


Yes it was the Corsair H100 thread where we were talking about several of them were defective and the motors would either crap out and/or the onboard fan controller would stop working. Anyhow I made the mistake by RMA'ing it in just before the Christmas Holiday, and ended up getting my replacement approx: 60 days later 

At least Corsair sent me a Sealed Brand new, so now I have two boxes with all the extra accessories.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad that it seem's to be only a fan! Happy gaming


----------

